# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  فشل مهمة البرير في ضم  اوتوبونج و محاولة لضم قودوين اترام

## الوليد سعيد مصطفى

*قودوين اترام

لم يهدر مسؤولو الهلال السوداني وقتا في انتظار موافقة الاتحاد السكندري على انتقال المهاجم إديت أوتوبونج إلى النادي الأزرق، ودقوا أبوابا أخرى.

فإدارة سموحة تلقت خطابا من وفد الهلال المقيم حاليا في مصر للتعاقد مع أوتوبونج، يطلب فيه النادي السوداني شراء مهاجم الفريق السكندري جودوين إيترام.

وعرض الهلال ضم جودوين إيترام لمدة ستة أشهر مقابل 250 ألف دولار، بحسب ما أفصح عنه إسماعيل فايد نائب رئيس سموحة.

وقال فايد لـFilGoal.com: "لا نستطيع قبول العرض لأن إعارة اللاعب لمدة ستة أشهر تعني عدم قدرتنا على قيده في قائمة سموحة للموسم المقبل".

إلى ذلك، كشف عفت السادات رئيس نادي الاتحاد السكندري عن تلقيه عرضا من وفد الهلال بمبلغ 600 ألف دولار مقابل شراء أوتوبونج من زعيم الثغر.

وأفصح السادات لـFilGoal.com "لن يرحل أوتوبونج بأقل من مليون دولار، وقد أبلغنا الهلال بذلك".

وأتم "وفد الهلال طلب وقتا للتفكير قبل حسم الأمر معنا سواء بالموافقة أو الرفض".

وكيل اوتوبونج 
البرير عرض 800 الف دولار 

و السادات مصر ع مليون يورو و الموضوع فشل ( مبدئيا) 

و فليكس مدافع الاتحاد يقول من حقه التفاوض مع الهلال
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*الله لا يوفقه لا مع اتوبونج ولا قودوين ولا غيرم .. شغال فشخرة بأموال الدولة.. تنزل عليهم بالساحق والماحق.. يجوا راجعين إن شاء الله من الابطال بـ 48/0 في شباكهم. 
*

----------


## ود الدمام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Abu RR
					

الله لا يوفقه لا مع اتوبونج ولا قودوين ولا غيرم .. شغال فشخرة بأموال الدولة.. تنزل عليهم بالساحق والماحق.. يجوا راجعين إن شاء الله من الابطال بـ 48/0 في شباكهم. 



 
آميييييييييييين   يارب   العالمين
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*والله ياريت السيد جمال الوالى يدخل هذا المولد ويخطف إيتوبونج ويلقن البرير واحد من الدروس التى إعتاد عليها صلاح إدريس . القتل المعنوى لجماهير الهلال وإدارته يكمن فى خبطات التسجيل التى تؤكد فشلهم مهما لهفوا من أموال السدود .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*والله الهلال بقى صيته مصريا عالي كمان
بقى يدخل السوق في مصر عيني عينك كده
الله يخلي ليهم قروش الحكومة دي بس
*

----------


## مناوي

*        كلها ايام وعينك ما تشوف الا النور والكرة تتهادي في شباك المعز
*

----------

